# Topics > Agriculture >  TerraSentia, agricultural robot, EarthSense, Inc., Elizabethtown, Kentucky, USA

## Airicist

Developer - EarthSense, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

TerraSentia Row-following

Published on Sep 7, 2019




> Our 2019 model TerraSentia travels through a series of corn plots autonomously using only LiDAR based navigation.

----------

